# Sticker Swapping



## Mr_Bean (May 23, 2020)

Hi all, 
I searched the forum and only saw one post on stickers. I emailed the forum to see if it was ok to advertise or post on here.

I am in my second year lawn journey and this past year got into the Instagram logo & sticker swapping. The inbox was getting full & I missed sending stickers to a few people. I was chatting with someone else & joked that we needed a database to keep track.

I had an idea to try and make a central website where you can upload a logo & get an email when someone selects it and requests a swap. I found it easier to organize the emails into requests & completed folders in my mailbox.

If anyone is interested I will post website below. There is a mobile & web version. It does not cost anything. I like to design stuff so its a fun side project for me. I went live with it last week and there are around twenty people signed up so far, most you might know from the community.

Thanks in advance
Don
@wrestling_with_my_lawn
https://www.lawncarestickerswap.com/


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Did we give up on this idea?


----------

